# Apple Tree Seedlings



## Greg.L (10/9/11)

I believe in the principle that you can never have too many apple trees, however this year I have heaps of apple seedlings coming up around the place. If you pot them up in good potting mix they will be good for grafting next winter, or you can just grow them as trees in your garden. Cider apple scions for grafting can be got from the orange agricultural institute, they will post scions.(02 6391 3800,). The seedlings are mostly from crabs, though the pollen parent can be from the wide variety of trees at my place. PM me your address, I would send half a dozen 50mm long seedlings in damp paper in an ordinary envelope.

Greg


----------



## DU99 (10/9/11)

Cost..How much


----------



## Greg.L (10/9/11)

DU99 said:


> Cost..How much



Free


----------



## brettprevans (10/9/11)

Ok DU admit how much youve drunk before posting that comment. Ive had 2 pints of RIS @ 11%and I read they wete free, lol

If anyone wants raspberry canes ive git shiteloafs of them. Running fkers.


----------



## DU99 (10/9/11)

CM2 ..Just Tried that's all ..ordinary postage,padded bag would be better


----------



## timryan (10/9/11)

Hey mate just wondering will the trees fruit?


----------



## Greg.L (10/9/11)

The trees will fruit in a few years, may be cherry or golf ball size or even bigger. Apple trees don't come true from seed so these will be mystery trees, but will be good for rootstock, and very attractive in flower.


----------



## thelastspud (10/9/11)

So what should be done with these? 

plant them then a year later chop of the top and graft the type you want on?
why not just buy the type you want?


----------



## Spoonta (16/9/11)

cheers mate got em to day in the pots and ready to go


----------



## Greg.L (16/9/11)

Look after them and you won't regret it. About 12 years ago I planted out a bunch of seedlings and now I have some fantastic trees which make good cider and look great. I got your seedlings from under some of the best trees from that planting, they should be good.

Greg


----------



## Rod (17/9/11)

Greg ,

I have a ballerina apple tree , many years old , one of those trees that are small , but the fruit should be normal size

never had any luck with , some fruit but not much good

tried to graft some other apple to the tree , nothing took --- assumed I needed a different variety to cross pollinate

would these seedling be the way to go and how would I graft them to the parent

gave the tree a big hair cut last year , but may need to do it again

if it is the way to go let me know and I will PM you my address

don't want to pull it out

Rod


----------



## Greg.L (17/9/11)

Rod, I am not much of a fan of these dwarf apple trees. Essentially the rootstocks are very inferior apples which don't have much vigour so the trees stay small. The roots never develop very well and they are prone to blowing over in strong winds. Using a seedling for rootstock is the opposite. You get very healthy vigorous trees which aren't much good for a small garden. Grafting a seedling ONTO a rootstock would be a bit of a gamble, you don't really know what you will get. I could send you some seedlings, you would be better just growing them to see what you get, but if you have a small garden it may not be a good idea. In 30 years you would have a tree 8m tall x 8m wide. If you don't get much fruit from your ballerina tree it may be best to pull it out and plant a proper apple tree, or one of my seedlings if you have the room.


----------



## punkin (20/9/11)

Greg, thanks for your fantastic offer. I have been planting apples at home with every opportunity and have no more room for them in my yard with 2 x 3 way trees a cider apple and another apple tree. Last year i discovered that a lot of trees grow wild on the roadside verges within an hours drive from my place. We picked a few bin fulls and made some good cider.

If your offer still stands i'd love to get a bunch of seedlings from you, pot them up this year and plant them out to the roadsides next winter. Some crabs are just what i need to add to my ciders.

I will PM you so i can get some details to cover your costs. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Greg.L (20/9/11)

I like it, guerilla tree planting, make sure you wear a balaclava when you go planting, I hear those Tamworth police are pretty strict. Will send some today. Don't worry about costs, just a 60c stamp, I can bear the expense.


----------



## scooza (20/9/11)

hi greg,
seedlings turned up yesterday. will give them a go and see what happens. also gave my brother a couple as well
thanks again.
luke.


----------



## hoppy2B (20/9/11)

I just ordered a couple of coffee tree seedlings online last Sunday.  I'm planning to grow my own coffee beans down hear in Adelaide in pots, and maybe plant a couple out once I have propagated some from cuttings. :blink: 
I've read that the red berries containing the beans are sweet and edible. Does anyone think the berries can be used to make alcohol? Would that be where coffee liquor comes from? :huh:


----------



## hoppy2B (20/9/11)

Hmmmm....just had a look and it appears coffee 'liqueurs' are made from the coffee beans. :unsure:


----------



## punkin (23/9/11)

Recieved the little tackers yesti, thanks Greg. I've planted em out and will see how many survive to make it to the verges. :icon_cheers:


----------



## McFly (23/9/11)

Mine arrived today, thanks Greg!

I'm going to try some in pots and my mate wants some so we'll see what happens.

Thanks very much again for your generosity.

Cheers!


----------

